# Do they need companions?



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I was wondering about pigeon psychology, do they always do better with other pigeons than on their own? will some introduced pigeons not get along or fight and have to be separated?

I recently rescued a feral that wont ever fly again and will be giving him or her to a friend who also has a single rescued pigeon.....any thoughts??

thanks!! jen


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons are very social and do better with company. You won't know until they are together if your rescue and your friend's rescue will get along. The best thing would be to put them next to each other in separate cages, for several days and then let them both out and see what they do.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Psychopomp,

A rule of thumb is a male and female together will almost always get along. Two females together will get along. Two males together is iffy. They may fight and never work it out. Do as Charis suggested. Put the birds together side by side for several days. Then slowly introduce them to each other in the same cage for a short period of time and see how they do. If OK, extend the time until you are sure they will get along. If you find you have a mixed pair, or two hens, then you will have to plan for egg laying. In the case of a mixed pair, if you don't want more pigeons, then replace the eggs with dummy eggs and let them sit on them. Hope this helps.

Margaret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

By the way, I just want to say it's wonderful that you are thinking about this rescue and his/her psychological well being as well as the physical. Thank you!  

I hope this match works out, please do update us.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks has been "lone" pij since 2003. He seems quite content ruling me and my 3 cats with an iron beak!!

Recently, I acquired two more pigeons...one, a cock and one hen (I think!). Since these two new ones can fly, they have exercise time out in the bedroom. Squeaks does not fly but wanted to see what was going on. I let him in and the male came running toward him like he was his long lost friend! NOT! Squeaks took one look and ATTACKED! I had never seen pigeons fight before. Squeaks went for the throat and they were rolling around until I was able to get them apart. That took care of THAT! 

Squeaks stays with me whenever Dom and Gimie are out. Don't know how he would react to just Gimie. Someday, I'll see...

Just one pijie's tale...

Shi & 
Squeaks (who says in no uncertain terms: "I RULE! PERIOD!")


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

well, I am prepared to keep him as a loner if they don't get along...I don't know if its because he's feeling better, but he's getting aggressive with me....he attacks my hand if it gets too close...got spirit  calling him "spot" on account he has a white spot on his/her head!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Spot looks like quite the handsome dark Blue Bar!

Yeah, they can get aggressive...

Enjoy...

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

psychopomp said:


> well, I am prepared to keep him as a loner if they don't get along...
> 
> *I don't know if its because he's feeling better, but he's getting aggressive with me....he attacks my hand if it gets too close...got spirit*  calling him "spot" on account he has a white spot on his/her head!


That's a *good* sign.  

He's stunning.  

Cindy


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Jen,
The one thing I would add to the excellent advice you've gotten so far is that if you do end up keeping him as a loner, you'll need to spend a lot more time with him than you would if he had a pigeon companion. 

When I got my first pigeon, I intended for him to be the only one. But I quickly realized that with my work schedule, he was not getting enough companionship from me and seemed unhappy. So I found him a mate which really brightened his life quite a bit. I still spend a lot of time with my birds, but when I am not there to play with them, they keep each other company.

Good question though - it is obvious you are very thoughtful and caring.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Is that my elbow you're bumping with your wing?*

Hello Jen,

A lady rehabilitator in Bochum, Germany, near Essen, has about twenty or more rescues and some retired (unwanted by original owner) racers and show pigeons.

She puts a new pigeon in its own cage with his own food and water, for a day and overnight (longer if it is quarantined, or is attacked by the others because of disability or injury). 

Then she THROWS A PARTY!! Food, plenty of treats and goodies for everybody. All the pigeons are curious about the newcomer.

(Sounds like us humans at a wedding, right? where you meet future in-laws you may have doubts about. Future baggage? Future encumberments? Or potential friends?)

Pigeons are individuals, and you never know. If some stranger started sleeping on the sofa in my small apartment, and had access to the fridge and my food, and maybe even priority to it, because he or she was extra sweet to my wife, I might ... well ... resent it a little bit. After all, it is my place (I think). At least as long as I pay the rent, or until I die or some such blessed event occurs. 

There are some people I can get along with quite well, and others have objectionable habits, or at least not the same objectionable habits I have, like spitting tobacco juice in my soup (just kidding, got over that such a long time ago I'm not even sure if I ever did it. I'm sixty, and I've forgotten more than I ever knew). 

A single pigeon may be more of a threat to another solitary pigeon's ease of mind, than one pigeon would be to a large enough group. A group can ignore an individual pigeon, or tolerate it better, whereas two pigeons have to deal with each other.

Of course, you know all this, as evidenced by the insight of your questions.

Good luck to both of you with the rescues, and let us know what happens. We may even have some forum members in your vicinity who can help out in emergencies. I am living in Cologne, but come from San Antonio, Texas. My wife is from antwerp, Belgium -- the country known for pigeon raisers and aficionados per capita.

Larry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Larry, Your explaination is an eye opener. Great insight and so much truth in your post.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!! I got a cage for her, a rabbit one so she can see out well. (its a girl, she laid an egg, but it went cold as she wouldnt sit on it)

So I am hoping that she will get along well with the other pigeon (sex unknown)

The other pigeon is unhappy, i have been told, and is very skittish, had been rescued about 8 months ago by my friend. 

I will bring her in the cage, and let them observe each other and hope! 

She's a lovely bird and seems intelligent, feisty, she is so curious about our house....I put her in front of a huge mirror while i was away, and she loves being near it...so i am guessing she will like having company of another pidge....although I will miss her!!!!!!! I will have to be the local pigeon rescuer, am going to keep the cage for unwanted hurt creatures, crows, pigeons, magpies.....

I wil update about the situation ...thanks!!


----------

